# Can't open certain website-Help!



## redr002 (Mar 5, 2005)

Important info first: I'm a novice! I can't open a certain website(www.georgetown.edu). In the last few days, I upgraded aol, and updated zonealarm (and selected their 15 day trial for zonealarmPro). Georgetown.edu is also set as my home page. I have updated and run the programs on my computer like adaware, spybot, etc, but am really at a loss why this one website won't work. It always gives me the "opps, we can't open...." page. I use advant browser, but also tried going through aol, and mozilla and internet explorer. None of them work. Can someone help me? I don't know what to try next! Thanks!

P.S. I did try shutting off zonealarm, and it still didn't work.


----------



## dtpollock (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi redr002

When you try to open this website with Internet Explorer, do you notice a red circle in the bottom right corner of the browser that says, 'Restricted Sites'? If so, this is what you should do.

Copy the url of the website that you want to get into. Then, open Tools, and click on Internet Options. Now, click on the Security tab, highlight Trusted Sites and click the Sites button. Paste the url of the site, into the space next to the ADD button. Make sure you put an 'S', after the HTTP. So, the url should read something like this:

https://whateverthenameofthesiteis.com

Of course, this is just an example, so don't click on it. Now, click on the ADD button and then click OK. At this point, if the APPLY button is visible, then click it. Otherwise, just click OK again

I hope all this will rectify your problem

Good luck, and please keep us posted


----------



## zack6924 (Sep 2, 2005)

That site doesnt seem to want to work for me either


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

The link works without the trailing bracket 
http://www.georgetown.edu/


----------



## frankp (Nov 21, 2001)

I have just had a similar problem, not being able to access nationalcar.com from one computer on the network, while others on the same network were able to. I got some good suggestions from another forum:

- from command promt run ipconfig /flushdns
- check if the site is in the restricted sites list
- check to see if you have more than one network connection active. The problem computer had the Local Area Connection and the 1394 Connection active. As soon as 1394 was disabled, nationalcar.com was up again.

Frank


----------



## redr002 (Mar 5, 2005)

Nothing worked. Thanks for trying, everyone! I did add the https site to trusted sites (had already did that with just www.georgetown.edu before my first post), and I checked restricted sites, and it was not listed there. I also did the flushdns thing, and got the message successfully fushed the dns resolver cache. In network connections, there was the 1394 (whatever that is!) and I disabled it, but still can't reach the website. I am on a home computer that to my knowledge is not "networked" with anyone else, so I don't understand that whole 1394 stuff, but I still left it disabled.

Round two??? Anyone else got any hope? I am totally baffled by this problem.

FYI, I connected a laptop through dialup to aol, and I was able to get to the website, so that tells me it is something to do with this computer.

Please help! Thanks


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hello redr002,
Try to ping the website and see if you received replies or time outs.
Start > Run > Type Command > Type ping www.georgetown.edu
Let us know how many packets that were sent, received and lost.

Lastly, copy the IP address of the website itself from the ping statistics (highlight the IP then pres CRTL + C (copy)).

Let us know the results.


----------



## redr002 (Mar 5, 2005)

jdub86,
When I followed your instructions, after typing in ping www.georgetown.edu, a screen that was completely black appeared (at the top of the screen it read C:\Windows\system32\ping.exe), but no data appeared in the black screen, and it disappeared within about 10 seconds. I tried it several times, and got the same results.


----------



## redr002 (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh, by the way, the IP address MIGHT be 141.161.1.93

This sometimes came up in the lower left corner when I tried to access the site, so I wrote it down. I don't know much about IP addresses, etc, so this might or might not be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Run the Registry Editor go to run then type REGEDIT 
Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SYSTEM\ CurrentControlSet\ Services\ Tcpip\ Parameters\ Interfaces. 
There should be several subkeys under the Interfaces key; most likely, you'll find three or four. View the contents of each key by clicking, and find the one that corresponds to your primary network adapter;, it will be the one with more values than the other two, and will have an IP address value set to something like maybe 192.168.0.1
Once you've found the correct subkey, create a new DWORD value in it (Edit -> New -> DWORD Value), and name the value MTU. 
Double-click the new value, choose the Decimal option, and type the MTU value 1492 
Click Ok when you're done - you'll need to restart Windows for this change take effect.


----------



## redr002 (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm not sure which one to choose. There are eight subkeys, but two of them have alot more stuff on the right hand side (are these the values?). The two have the exact same amount of values (?), and I don't see anything similar to the IP address you used as an example. Is there a more specific way to determine which of the two I should use to create the dword in? I just don't want to make a mistake. I don't understand what you mean by primary networrk adapter, so that is confusing me as well.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Do it to the two keys that are large and exactly alike.


----------



## redr002 (Mar 5, 2005)

okay, steps and reboot completed. Still can't access website. More steps? Should I try the ping again?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Go back to the keys and look at them all for the systems ip address. Any one that contains an ip address needs that dword value added so you may have to do more.


----------



## redr002 (Mar 5, 2005)

Okay, I added the MTU to all eight of the keys. The all contained the subfile "ip address", but in the data column, none showed any numbers other than zeros, but I did it anyway. I also rebooted. I did happen to notice just now when it rebooted, since my homepage is set to that website, it tries to open it automatically, and I then noticed in the bottom left corner, it first says finding site www.georgetown.edu, and THEN for just a second it flashed "err!//DNS/?http://georgetown.edu not found".

don't know if that dns means anything to you.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok lets clear out the cache and temp files as per this:
http://www.cyberanswers.org/temp_files.php
Then retry.


----------



## redr002 (Mar 5, 2005)

Sorry for the delay - had to leave the house for several hours. I am STILL working on the temp files - in the search results, it won't let me delete all of them, so I have been trying to delete in small batches, but it keeps "not responding", requiring me to start over and over. I fear it will be a long process, but I'll keep working on it. Just wanted to give you an update, so you didn't think I disappeared! Thanks again for all your help, and I'll post again (probably tomorrow) when and if I get them all cleared up!


----------



## zack6924 (Sep 2, 2005)

I didn't do crap but today when I turned on my pc this site worked and so did many others I couldn't acess weried mabey my isp reset somthin eh?


----------



## redr002 (Mar 5, 2005)

Mobo, 
YEAAAAAAAAAAA! I finally had some success! After many, many, many attempts, I was FINALLY able to delete everything in the search for the temp files. When I perform the search again, all files are listed either in the recycle bin, or C: recycler...One thing I don't understand is I then tried to empty the recycle bin, but they all still come up when I do the search again. Maybe you could explain this to me?

Anyway, the GOOD news is I can now get into the Georgetown webstie. The bad news is when I try to go into their email system, it lets me to the login in screen, accepts the username and password, and then the next screen is completely white. The address up top shows an address that has a bunch of numbers, etc. followed by en&cert=false (I don't want to type it exactly in a public forum, can email if you like)

I totally don't know what this means. I of course tried it as well on dialup on my laptop, and I could reach the email screen no problem. Can you now help with this?

Thanks so much!


----------



## redr002 (Mar 5, 2005)

bump


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

Run and Post a Hijackthis log.
(What is HijackThis ?)
Click here to download Hijack This: http://www.merijn.org/files/hijackthis.zip

Let it extract to *C:\Program Files*

Close out any open browsers
Launch the program
Hit "*do a system scan only*"
When that finishes, hit "*save log*"
The log will open in Notepad
Copy & paste that log into this thread

*Do not fix anything yet*


----------



## redr002 (Mar 5, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:31:07 PM, on 10/10/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehSched.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\USB Storage RW\shwicon.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Visioneer OneTouch\OneTouchMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1126015137\ee\AOLHostManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1126015137\ee\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Nikon\NkView6\NkvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\webshots.scr
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Avant Browser\avant.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1126015137\ee\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://us6.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.rr.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.rr.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Roadrunner
R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tgcmd] "C:\Program Files\Support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe" /server /nosystray /deaf
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShowIcon_KYE Electronics Corp._USB Storage R/W v1.14e057] "C:\Program Files\USB Storage RW\shwicon.exe" -t"KYE Electronics Corp.\USB Storage R/W v1.14e057"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OneTouch Monitor] C:\Program Files\Visioneer OneTouch\OneTouchMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1126015137\ee\AOLHostManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] \Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 7.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 7.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp center.lnk = C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: NkvMon.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Nikon\NkView6\NkvMon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 2.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to AD Black List - C:\Program Files\Avant Browser\AddToADBlackList.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Block All Images from the Same Server - C:\Program Files\Avant Browser\AddAllToADBlackList.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Highlight - C:\Program Files\Avant Browser\Highlight.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open All Links in This Page... - C:\Program Files\Avant Browser\OpenAllLinks.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open In New Avant Browser - C:\Program Files\Avant Browser\OpenInNewBrowser.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search - C:\Program Files\Avant Browser\Search.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.rr.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.georgetown.edu
O16 - DPF: {03177121-226B-11D4-B0BE-005004AD3039} (UploaderCtrl Class) - http://members18.clubphoto.com/_img/uploader/atl_uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall-beta.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D9E4B6D-CD17-4D85-99D4-6A52B394EC3B} (WSDownloader Control) - http://www.webshots.com/samplers/WSDownloader.ocx
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {A3009861-330C-4E10-822B-39D16EC8829D} (CRAVOnline Object) - http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/ravonline.cab
O16 - DPF: {A662DA7E-CCB7-4743-B71A-D817F6D575DF} (Autodesk Dwf Viewer Control) - http://www.autodesk.com/global/dwfviewer/installer/DwfViewerSetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0001-0000-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.1) - 
O16 - DPF: {DF6A0F17-0B1E-11D4-829D-00C04F6843FE} (Microsoft Office Tools on the Web Control) - http://dgl.microsoft.com/downloads/outc.cab
O16 - DPF: {F0FCC76D-767E-4759-A447-62289CA775AA} (Coreport SSO Client) - http://client.dbm.com/v51/ie/controls/CoreportSsoClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi Red,

Im just starting to deal with HJT log and not really sure with my analysis, so, I asked Cheeseball81 to review this thread and analyze your HJT log.

You are able to access the page now, but getting redirected to the login page upon attempting to login right?
Please try this step,

*Clear the Secure Sockets Layer (SSL) slate and AutoComplete history*:

IE, Tools, Internet Options, Content tab. Under Certificates, click Clear SSL State. Click OK when you receive the message that the SSL cache was successfully cleared. Under Personal information, click AutoComplete. Under Clear AutoComplete history, click Clear Forms. Click OK when you are prompted to confirm the operation.

Hope it would work!


----------



## redr002 (Mar 5, 2005)

Jdub,
Thanks for responding, but no, that didn't seem to do the trick. Its more like the page is coming up when I log in, but its completely white, and has that funny address up top, as opposed to when I login from another computer, that weird address does not come up. If I open a new window, and copy and paste that address, it takes me right to that blank white screen, which makes me believe I am in the email program, and thats why I don't want to show that complete address. Very weird.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Log looks clean :up:


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks Cheeseball! like what I thought, woohoo! looks clean except for AOL

Anyways, 
Red, dont really have any idea why a white window popped up after logging in.
I apologize if couldn't provide further help.

Have you tried contacting the Support for your school email program and ask about this issue you are experiencing?

Regards,
J


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

No problem


----------



## redr002 (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for trying, I appreciate it!


----------

